

Ask HN: Value of a second MS? - ybot

As is the case with many students, I am currently approaching the end of my undergraduate education and I am faced with a decision about what to do next. I am in the unusual position, however, of having blown through my coursework quickly enough to finish a 5 year combined BS/MS program in Electrical Engineering in my first 4 years of college meaning my undergraduate scholarships pay for my master's degree and make it, essentially, free.<p>I am interested in applying to a different graduate school when I graduate - I think there's still a lot of really interesting things for me to learn and a lot of really exciting programs out there. However, I don't feel like I necessarily want to get a PhD, and I am unsure what my other options are.<p>How much utility is there in getting a second MS in a related technical field, given that I'll already have earned one? Is this done often or at all?
======
rmundo
A BS+MS in four years, congratulations,you're already ahead of the game. A
second masters wouldn't hurt,especially if you have an interest in a
multidisciplinary field where you can use both degrees (robotics, biotech,
space). Is there a reason why you don't want to start your career in EE at
this time? Depending on your program, a EE MS on its own might be strong
enough to get a job doing somethig you really enjoy. So what is it that you
enjoy doing?

The previous NASA administrator, Mike Griffin, managed to collect 7 masters
degrees along his career, so if you just like to learn stuff and earn
recognition for it, it's possible to do so while working as well.

------
luminary
I'd go with a PhD program that has a Master's exist. (You will still apply and
get admitted as a PhD student with full funding.) This helps if you're bored
with the faculty, dept. etc. or a company wouldn't mind converting your
internship to a permanent position.

